# Photos of My B-17G Crash Diorama



## Phillip1

I finished this 1/48 scale diorama in May of this year. I tried my best to duplicate the famous diorama Sheperd Paine built for Monogram Models in 1975, which was featured in a four page color brochure included with the B-17G kit. Hand painting the artwork on the nose was one item I was not able to reproduce. Several aftermarket details sets were used on the B-17G. About 75% of the total project time was spent on building and painting the airplane. The ground work is Sculptamold, mixed with water and food coloring. The concrete runway is sand sprinkled over white glue. Only a couple of the crew members had to be modified to match the original diorama. The entire project took me six months to build, which is about five and one-half months longer than it took to build the original! An article on building this diorama will be featured in an upcoming issue of Fine Scale Modeler magazine. I hope you enjoy the photos.

Phillip1


----------



## Phillip1

*More Photos of My B17G Crash Diorama*

Here are a few more pictures...

Phillip1


----------



## iamweasel

I absolutely love that diorama, seriously, well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## John P

VERY good!!!


----------



## djmadden99

Now that is a nice scene. Well done!


----------



## Scorpitat

It's quality detailing like this that makes you proud to be a modeler. EXCELLENT job! Well done!

Sincerely,
Scorp.


----------



## Maritain

That is so cool, well done!!!


----------



## SJF

Fantastic job on that! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## robiwon

You have done the original justice my good man! I used to have that flyer as well. It was also seen in Shep's book "How to build dioramas". That was my modeling Bible back in the day before internet. Great work.


----------



## Jafo

very nice job


----------



## Ace Airspeed

Excellent job, Phillip....................definitely has the Shep Paine look and feel to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad

That is very, very nice! I only wish I could do dioramas like that!


----------



## Mr. Wabac

When I clicked on the topic my eye focused on the thumbnails before I had a chance to read the text. the first thing that popped into my mind was "Gee, that looks like the Shep Paine diorama from the Monogram brochures"

Very nicely done !


----------



## Phillip1

Thanks to everyone for the kind words. I have wanted to build this diorama since I was ten years old (when I bought my first Monogram's 1/48 B-17G kit). Although I build alot of models, I never attempted this project because I never build dioramas, and have no experience with groundwork/figure painting. The reason I did start this is because I planned on getting a local professional modeler friend of mine to help with the groundwork/figure painting. I was halfway finished with the B-17 when I learned that illness would prevent my friend from helping me. After reading and re-reading Sheperd Paine's "How To Build Dioramas" book about a hundred times (and several test tests on small pieces of plywood) I was able to get the ground work to look like I wanted. The entire base/groundwork was finished in one weekend. This part of the project has to go fast because the Sculptamold starts to dry as soon as its poured. Painting the figures was not as bad as I thought it would be, probably because I built up such fear of it. Also having five different article/book soures showing photos of the orignal helped eliminate alot of guessing. Attached are a few final photos. Thanks again.

Phillip1


----------



## spideydroogy

Great job on the diorama. Your attention to detail is amazing. The flak holes in the plane, damaged props and landing gear, grassy area, the struts sticking out of the damaged aileron, the muddy skid etc... You have a diorama to be very proud of.


----------



## scooke123

Great work!!! I saw the original diorama in person years ago at a display of his work at our Scince center. You captured the feel of his work and did it justice. Well done!!!!
Steve


----------



## RallyJack

Philip 1,

EXCELLENT!


----------



## louspal

Fine, fine work! A pleasure to see your diorama, and ditto what ^^^ said!
Keep em' coming


----------



## dklange

Wow, that's one *beautiful* diorama!!!!! Excellent work and details!! A good subject and excellent attention to details... nice work, Phillip1!!! - Denis


----------



## Medic17

well done!!! how did you make the bullet holes ?


----------



## 69Stang

Stunning! You know what they always said..."any landing you can walk away from!"


----------



## Phillip1

Medic17,

The bullet/flak holes were made by grinding away the inside of the plastic parts. It's best to use an adjustabe speed Dremel machine, but I used my high speed electric drill with a "tree shaped" grind stone bit I bought at a hobby shop. Grind a little away, then hold the part to a light source to see how thin the plastic is getting. When the thinned areas can be flexed with your fingernail, it is thin enough. I used an Xacto knife with a No. 11 blade to punch (not cut) out the holes. It is good if the bent out plastic doesn't break off on the larger holes. I used the following rules:
>For entry wounds punch the plastic from the outside of the part. For exit wounds punch the plastic from the inside of the part.
>Most large caliber bullet/shell hits go completey through an airplane, so damage needs to be shown on both sides. On many of the photos I referenced the damaged was usually more dramatic on the exit side.
Hope this helps.

Phillip1


----------



## Medic17

Thanks Im going to try it


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

So great to see this! My B-17 from that era is long gone but I still have the original brochure and you have matched it very well. I don't blame you for changing the name of the plane though as the original "In the Pink" had some insanely detailed hand painted nose art of a blonde in a pink teddy


----------



## Yo Homeboy

Great re-creation of one of Shep's best dioramas.


----------



## Brucebwb

Wonderful job, excellent detail


----------



## Phillip1

Fellow Modelers,

For anyone interested in how I built this diorama there is an article on it in Fine Scale Modeler's Special Edition "Build Better Model Aircraft-Holiday 2011" magazine out on the newstand now. The article features mostly construction photos.

Merry Christmas!

Phillip1


----------



## CODY614

Phillip1 said:


> Fellow Modelers,
> 
> For anyone interested in how I built this diorama there is an article on it in Fine Scale Modeler's Special Edition "Build Better Model Aircraft-Holiday 2011" magazine out on the newstand now. The article features mostly construction photos.
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Phillip1


Phillip, 
Congrats on the mag article.
And now for 2012....

B-17G ~ 44-83735 ~ the Duxford restoration thread ....

http://warbirdinformationexchange.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=40406

26 pages of pure B-17 restoration bliss! Make for a nice diorama?


Jeff


----------



## harristotle

What an excellent job! You captured a lot of detail with this!


----------



## bert model maker

I just bought a large B-17 in balsa wood that was built, painted and put up for sale by the builder, it looks great. I have to fix 2 of the 3 loose prop blades on the outboard motor. being balsa wood i guess elmers glue will work. the 2 blades have broken at the shaft where they insert into the hub and are just holding on by a thread. YOUR diorama looks OUTSTANDING.


----------



## Diablo_Fire

Great work and the detail is fantastic.


----------



## BOXIE

absolutely amazing! I think you a great job.


----------



## bucwheat

Nice job,the pictures make it look real.:thumbsup:


----------



## roadskare63

BOXIE said:


> absolutely amazing! I think you a great job.


X2!!!...the detail and photography are just incredible!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Full Flaps!

Very realistic flak damage, the time you spent shows.

Great job!


----------



## 54belair

Your attention to detail is fantastic. Super job, man...:thumbsup::thumbsup:

:wave:


----------



## Disco58

Absolutely beautiful work! Looks like the ball turret gunner made it ok.


----------



## MightyMax

Shep Paine's work on those Monogram dios truly inspired many modeler's. He gave a presentation at my model club once and did a jaw dropping slideshow of his works.
He only had from a few days to a few weeks to create those for Monogram. A testament to the man's ability.

Your version is truly just as inspiring. I hope that the build article gets justice in FSM and not a mere one page of captioned pictures gloss over. 

Max Bryant


----------



## Tonyray

That look great I remember seeing the original brochure back in 1975


----------



## Redbryder

*Excellent*

Bud, 
You sure have talent...this looks excellent!!!
Redbryder


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss

looks awesome. very nicely done.


----------



## Harold Sage

Awesome job Phillip1. :thumbsup:
I am always blown away by the great modelers on Hobbytalk. The attention to detail is awesome.


----------

